# Gladys' first ribbon



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Yay Gladys! Gotta love the firsts, almost as much as the lasts!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

The first of many I'm sure. Well done.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

WOOHOO way to go Gladys!!!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Congrats on a great job.. very well done!


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Good Job Gladys

*Orange* is such a nice color.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Gladys and you both ROCKED the test  Congratulations on the pass and all the hard work leading up to it.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Huge congratulations on the first of many ribbons!!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Makes me SMILE to read your post!!!! Firsts are so special!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Congratulations! I hope you never forget it!


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Thanks U guys!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Sorry I missed your posting this last week. A big CONGRATS to you and Gladys!! :dblthumb2


----------

